# And the bad news keeps coming... WH physically assaulted



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

our teen... she told her counselor who is a mandated reporter, so now child services is coming to talk with us tomorrow. I am fearful of his reaction when he finds out.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Why fear his reaction? He shouldn't be touching the kids. Let him fry. HE DID THIS. He can try to blame every one else, but HE DID IT. It's not your fault or your daughter's. It's his.


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

He should be fearful of your reaction. I'm not advocating violence in return, but IMO violence against a child is a permanent deal breaker.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I am afraid of him and so is she. He lives with the OW in walking distance of our family home, and directly across the entrance to my daughter's high school. He is going to be really really angry.... he is going to assume I put her up to it (I did not... I didn't even know about it). 

I cannot believe who he has become.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

FrankKissel said:


> He should be fearful of your reaction. I'm not advocating violence in return, but IMO violence against a child is a permanent deal breaker.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He has a problem, and anger problem. I already tossed him out of the family home for having an affair for 1.5 years. He drinks too... she also told the counselor he drinks when he is driving them.

Divorce proceedings is already under way.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

lisa3girls said:


> He has a problem, and anger problem. I already tossed him out of the family home for having an affair for 1.5 years. He drinks too... she also told the counselor he drinks when he is driving them.
> 
> Divorce proceedings is already under way.


I think this could be a good thing. There will be consequences (I hope!) and it won't be up to you to decide what those will be.

At this point - what happens next with this seems to be out of your hands.

Is your Daughter OK???


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes she is ok... physically. Not so much emotionally. She has been battling depression and my husband sat there in counseling blaming ME... all along he has been bullying and intimidating her and she was afraid to tell anyone. 

It certainly isn't going to help his case any in the divorce.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

wow what a fvckhead!


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

And he has been acting like a big victim in all this...


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Can you go for primary custody of your children? Will the court allow a teen to decide where she wants to live or see?


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

lisa3girls said:


> And he has been acting like a big victim in all this...


Has he done this through her life or was this incident since the split? A big hug to you Lisa and your girls. They are lucky to have you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> And he has been acting like a big victim in all this...


typical drunken idiot


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry this is happening to you Lisa.

It's actually a blessing that he left with all of those problem he took with him.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, that really sucks. I hope you guys are as okay as you can be. Any way you can change the school your daughter goes to so that she isn't near him? It's good that he will have to answer to some other person than you for his bad behavior because it might make him back off. 

I'm also afraid of my WH's anger and everyone who knows about our situation believes it's best that we're separated by many miles because otherwise, something could go very wrong. That's why I suggest maybe creating even more distance between yourselves and him. I know it seems unfair to have to create distance when you're a victim, but, might it be a little safer for you guys to be farther away from him?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

So sorry...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> Yes she is ok... physically. Not so much emotionally. She has been battling depression and my husband sat there in counseling blaming ME... all along he has been bullying and intimidating her and she was afraid to tell anyone.
> 
> It certainly isn't going to help his case any in the divorce.


You should be so proud she spoke up!

I had this going on when I was about 7 by a nieghbor boy for 2-3 years. I was threatened and then told no one believed me, I also felt ashamed because I knew what he was doing was wrong. I never told anyone, but I was able to heal from it and live a normal life. Only very sick people do this. Unbelievable your own blood can do this, ugh, so sick! It's too late for me to speak up now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> Has he done this through her life or was this incident since the split? A big hug to you Lisa and your girls. They are lucky to have you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This was happening when we were still living together.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

desert-rose said:


> Oh, that really sucks. I hope you guys are as okay as you can be. Any way you can change the school your daughter goes to so that she isn't near him? ?


She is a senior in high school, it would be such punishment for her to leave her school. He is a jerk.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

seek restraining order on her father for your daughter. This should also help you get full custody of your daughter.

I know in some school district the school board gets involved and bans the father from the school ground.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Actually, if he was physically abusive to her get it documented and use it to keep him away.

Your ex is a serious pig Lisa.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I know he is... and he isn't even sorry. DCF just left after talking to the children... so everything is well documented.


----------



## cyan (Dec 4, 2011)

You should read the book, "Why Does He Do That?: Inside the Minds of Angry and Controlling Men" by Lundy Bancroft. It completely opened my eyes to the abusive man I'm married to (STBXH) and helped me understand some of the craziness in my world. 

Amazon.com: Why Does He Do That?: Inside the Minds of Angry and Controlling Men (9780425191651): Lundy Bancroft: Books



lisa3girls said:


> I know he is... and he isn't even sorry. DCF just left after talking to the children... so everything is well documented.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

lisa3girls said:


> This was happening when we were still living together.


Restraining order. Then it's HIS responsibility to be X distance from your daughter. Might not be allowed to live at ho-bag's house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

cyan said:


> You should read the book, "Why Does He Do That?: Inside the Minds of Angry and Controlling Men" by Lundy Bancroft. It completely opened my eyes to the abusive man I'm married to (STBXH) and helped me understand some of the craziness in my world.
> 
> Amazon.com: Why Does He Do That?: Inside the Minds of Angry and Controlling Men (9780425191651): Lundy Bancroft: Books


My daughters IC recommended the same book... I already downloaded it to my Nook! As soon as I finish the one about children and divorce (they are first in my mind and how to deal with this) then I am going to read it. He has me convinced that everything is my fault.


----------

